# Thoughts & prayers for Taz



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

My friend adopted Taz from MAGSR 10 years ago. He is an extra large black boy. May have some dane in there. He is a gentle giant who helped to foster some GSD puppies for another rescue. Taz is now 12. His health is declining. Test results have been inconclusive, though liver cancer has been mentioned. Taz spent the night at the vet and is now at home. My friend is facing the difficult decision as to whether it is time to let Taz go.

Big hugs to all the senior dogs and the people who love them! We are all in the same boat.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:hugs: thoughts are with Taz and his family


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

My thoughts are with them too I'm dreading old age in my lab who is already 8- they really are with us for too short a time.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

My thoughts are with your friend and Taz. What a sad decision to have to make.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

my thoughts are with you.


----------



## scottmac019 (Apr 5, 2010)

This is always the hard times for us pet lovers....unfortunately all of us will be in the same situation at one time or another, but as long as we can rest in the facts that we made our friend's lives as good as possible, then we should feel at ease at the end knowing they lived great lives and we made the end as easy for them as we could.....Thoughts and condolences to your friend..


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers to Taz and to all he as touched.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers out to Taz and family.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

To paraphrase Charles Dickens, owning seniors is the best of times and the worst of times! Sadly it sounds like Taz and his family are faced with the worst of times. Sending them lots of warm thoughts and prayers for having to make such an agonizing decision which I'm sure will be in Taz's best interest.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i wish that having to make the decision to release our pet's spirit from their broken body was not part of pet stewardship.  but we can take comfort in knowing, in most cases, it is the last act of kindness we can show to our faithful companions. no one wants to see them suffer. 

prayers for comfort and wisdom for Taz's family.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Many thanks for all of your kind words....

The vet visited Taz's home, yesterday. Taz went to the bridge peacefully, surrounded by those who loved him.

Jan


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

My prayers are with them, I had to make this same choice in Feb and again in March this year. It is never easy but as said by another member, it is the last act of kindness we can give.

Hugs to them all, :hugs:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you, Vat. I will be sure to pass on the hugs. Taz's owner is in her 70s and a widow. 
Taz was her best friend and most loyal companion. He will be greatly missed.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers to Taz and his family.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

My heart goes out to your friend. I am all too familiar with the pain she is going through.

I hope when the time is right she will adopt another terrific dog from our fine friends at MAGSR.

Dog Speed to the Bridge dear Taz.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you clearcreekranch.

Thank you Lea. I hope she will one day be ready to open her heart to a wonderful new rescue dog. Maybe even VGSR. So many wonderful rescues and awesome dogs.
Jan


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Jan,

My heart goes out to your friend, Taz's owner. She probably has a very quiet house now. I hope that she will go back to MAGSR or another great rescue to find a new friend to croon those wonderful GSD songs and return her house to life.

Mary Jane


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

God speed Taz ! 
I know the tremendous void all too well, hugs and good karma to your friend ! :hug:


----------



## Blitz Burgh Steeler (Jun 13, 2010)

“Blessed are you, Lord God, maker of all living creatures. You called forth fish in the sea, birds in the air and animals on the land. You inspired St. Francis to call all of them his brothers and sisters. We ask you to bless this pet. By the power of your love, enable it to live according to your plan. May we always praise you for all your beauty in creation. Blessed are you, Lord our God, in all your creatures! Amen.” I'm so sorry for your loss. Mark


----------

